# ICC Region II Safety 2.R, "Cuppy" & Mentorship



## jpranch (Jun 13, 2018)

Good afternoon to all. I wanted to share with you a message from ICC Region II President Jack Applegate. This exciting program / challenge is key in our collective efforts in mentoring the next generation that will take over the reigns when our service to the building industry is over. Please take a look. Thanks for your support!

_*From: Jack Applegate, ICC Region II President*_
*Hello and good morning to all of our members and supporters across the United States and abroad.

As many of you may know "Cuppy" has come to be somewhat of an icon for ICC Region II across the nation and has drawn a lot of attention to our many programs and ICC activities. He has gotten over 25k hits and likes on social media this year, visited 41 states with President Jack Applegate and has had a photos
[cid:ii_jibtojbl0_163f48ba33719480]
taken with many chapters across the country. The ICC Communications team will also be helping our campaign message get delivered at the national level as well.

Now you have the opportunity to purchase a "Cuppy" T-Shirt to help support ICC Region II and our new Safety 2.R Shadow Program. (Click here to learn more: **https://iccregionii.files.wordpress.com/2018/05/shadow-news-release.pdf** .



TO ORDER YOUR SHIRT NOW CLICK THIS LINK:  **https://www.bonfire.com/cuppy-rocks/**<**https://www.bonfire.com/cuppy-rocks/**>


 Thank you all for your continued Support !! Lets help these emerging leaders!! You are all incredible!!

Jack Applegate
President, ICC  Region II, Board of Directors


[**https://docs.google.com/uc?export=download&id=0B4X5t6ueogeJTWJNR09uVEJicEE&revid=0B4X5t6ueogeJUG90U3RkQTdUQkhFbWZqWTZxNXJBZGpIYzRRPQ**]
Region II of ICC*
*https://iccregionii.wordpress.com/*


----------

